# 709 aftermarket rear sight???



## rossfox (Apr 1, 2010)

I really like my 709 Slim in everyway except for the rear sight. I turned the adjustments screws and the metal seems to be soft, as the slot twisted out and now looks ugly. Has anyone heard of an aftermarket sight being worked up, or maybe just allen screws to replace those slotted screws - I hate slotted screws. Thanks Ross


----------

